# IE zeigt keine Bilder an



## Andrew_Linoges (14. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit gestern das Problem das mein IE keinerlei Bilder anzeigt und ich kann mir net erklären warum:

Habe folgendes gemacht:

Norton laufen lassen

Firewall deinstalliert

Cache geleert 

Cookies entfernt

IE neu insalliert


Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende  

Habt ihr ne idee

Außerdem habe ich auf meine festplatte sogennante  
rsikobehaftet Datein gefunden,
die  ich auch net löschen kann!
Hat es damit was zu tun?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## gothic ghost (15. März 2004)

Andrew_Linoges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich auf meine festplatte sogennante
> rsikobehaftet Datein gefunden,die  ich auch net löschen kann!
> Hat es damit was zu tun?


hi,
nichts ist unmöglich, 
Ich kann dir zum löschen von Dateien ERASER empfehelen,
der nicht wie Microsoft nur den Dateikopf zerstört.
Mit Ad-Aware kann man Spy-Software etc. finden.
Und CwShredder killt Trojaner etc.
So, 
das kannst du dir hier alles downloaden
Von Norton halte ich nichts, auf der Seite ist auch ein Link 
zu einem Anti-Virus Progi, ist für den persönlichen Gebrauch kostenlos,
mit Update-Routine, wie bei Norton.


----------



## Andrew_Linoges (17. März 2004)

*Danke*

Oh Danke werd ich heut abend gleich versuchen!


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

Schau mal nach ob in deinen IE Einstellungen der Haken Bilder anzeigen raus ist


----------

